# AMD FX 4100  -Unlocked to 8-Cores?



## Super XP (Nov 3, 2011)

Is this possible? Somebody on newegg posted that he managed to unlock all 8 cores in the FX 4100. Some other site claims that you are more likely to unlock these into 6 cores vs. 8 cores due to the large 8MB of L3 cache. Can anybody varify this? Or do we have a hidden GEM 

LINKS:
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103996&Tpk=AMD%20FX-4100
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=690548
http://www.techjamaica.com/forums/showthread.php?103987-Unlocking-the-AMD-FX-4100-CPU-to-8-Cores




> *Pros:* Unlocked all 8 cores without a problem. Running at 3.9GHZ
> 
> *Cons:* None really.
> 
> *Other Thoughts:* Other people aren't having much luck unlocking these. If you have the sabertooth you are going to need the beta bios upgrade.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Nov 4, 2011)

I have no idea if that's true or not but I have to say that I admire your faith in Bulldozer's ability to be a good chip. I don't share it, but I admire it.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 4, 2011)

Uhm the person who claims to have unlocked it isn't a verified owner...
I call BS on this...and this thread...Sorry it's getting Pathetic.


----------



## LordJummy (Nov 4, 2011)

jmcslob said:


> Uhm the person who claims to have unlocked it isn't a verified owner...
> I call BS on this...and this thread...Sorry it's getting Pathetic.



What's getting pathetic?

Do you mean talking about bulldozer is pathetic? Just curious what you mean exactly


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 4, 2011)

I have FX-4100. Wil ltry a few boards and see. So far though, no such luck.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 4, 2011)

I wonder if we can find detailed design schematic of the FX 4100, it may very well be an 8-core Bulldozer but either 2 full modules are turned off or fused off.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 4, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> I have no idea if that's true or not but I have to say that I admire your faith in Bulldozer's ability to be a good chip. I don't share it, but I admire it.



It is a good chip. Not as good as people wanted it to be, though.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Nov 4, 2011)

TRWOV said:


> It is a good chip. Not as good as people wanted it to be, though.



In comparison to what?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 4, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> In comparison to what?


Phenom II X4...


----------



## Super XP (Nov 4, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> In comparison to what?


Price/Performance. But so far we've seen them overpriced everywhere and people that do not know the facts are buying them for more money than they should.

Anyhow, here's the Bulldozer 8-Core DIE:
http://img.techpowerup.org/111103/AMD-FX-CPU-Die.jpg

And here is another pic of the 8-Core with the 8MB of L3 cache. But the 4-Core also has 8MB L3 cache.
http://img.techpowerup.org/111103/bulldozer_2-l.jpg


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Nov 4, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Phenom II X4...



So you think your 4100 can take the old trusty Phenom II do ya?



Super XP said:


> Price/Performance. But so far we've seen them overpriced everywhere and people that do not know the facts are buying them for more money than they should.
> 
> Anyhow, here's the Bulldozer 8-Core DIE:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111103/AMD-FX-CPU-Die.jpg



Price/performance is horrible in comparison to what's out there. Even at MSRP.


----------



## xenocide (Nov 4, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> So you think your 4100 can take the old trusty Phenom II do ya?



I don't think it could.  2 Modules < 4 Dedicated Cores.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Nov 4, 2011)

xenocide said:


> I don't think it could.  2 Modules < 4 Dedicated Cores.



True. And you can find cheaper Phenom II x4s.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 4, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> So you think your 4100 can take the old trusty Phenom II do ya?



Um, no. My A8-3850 is by far faster than my FX-4100, and both chips cost the same. It's a farce, as the A8-3850 ALSO has a GPU...But the 8150 from a 955BE, say, is a worthy upgrade, for sure.


FX-4100 is a complete waste of silicon with PhenomII chips still on the market. Like, I dunno what to do, review-wise...I am frantically exploring options, TBH.

That said, it's not all that bad..it's just that there is better for the same $$$.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Nov 4, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Um, no. My A8-3850 is by far faster than my FX-4100, and both chips cost the same. It's a farce, as the A8-3850 ALSO has a GPU...But the 8150 from a 955BE, say, is a worthy upgrade, for sure.
> 
> 
> FX-4100 is a complete waste of silicon with PhenomII chips still on the market. Like, I dunno what to do, review-wise...I am frantically exploring options, TBH.
> ...



It's sad. Llano should not be outperforming their high end chips. I still don't understand why they bothered releasing it.

I'm also looking at this strictly for gaming, and an 8150 wouldn't be much of an upgrade for me.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 4, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> So you think your 4100 can take the old trusty Phenom II do ya?
> 
> Price/performance is horrible in comparison to what's out there. Even at MSRP.


Now that I don't think so. I agree they are overpriced right now, but at MSRP for the FX 4100 at $119, you can't beat that, add a good affordable AM3+ mobo and some nice $99 of 8GB Ram and you got yourself a nice gaming rig on the cheap that will gain you great OC'ing and above average gaming performance within a Real World Environment. Oh and include budget graphics card, perhaps a HD 6870.
Anyhow, what do you guys think about my previous post? 8MB of L3 cache feeding off 4 cores/2 modules?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 4, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> It's sad. Llano should not be outperforming their high end chips. I still don't understand why they bothered releasing it.
> 
> I'm also looking at this strictly for gaming, and an 8150 wouldn't be much of an upgrade for me.


They had to do something with the chips that failed as 8150, 8120, and FX-6100, so it seems that yeilds on these chips are not too great since FX-4100 is so bad.


Gaming, we have one user on the TS daily who went from 955 to 8150, got 10 FPS in BF3. that's nice.



Super XP said:


> will gain you great OC'ing and above average gaming performance within a Real World Environment.



You clearly do not have one of these chips.

I'm glad I do not base my purchasing decisions on info you give, otherwise, I'd be pretty pissed at you, and hunting you down for revenge. Please do not make such false claims, because that's exactly what they are, false. I can post up the benchmarks to prove it, if you like.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Nov 4, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> They had to do something with the chips that failed as 8150, 8120, and FX-6100, so it seems that yeilds on these chips are not too great since FX-4100 is so bad.
> 
> 
> Gaming, we have one user on the TS daily who went from 955 to 8150, got 10 FPS in BF3. that's nice.



That's nice, but it doesn't compare with the jump I'll get from Ivy if Piledriver is more of the same. I'm not upgrading until then.



Super XP said:


> Now that I don't think so. I agree they are overpriced right now, but at MSRP for the FX 4100 at $119, you can't beat that, add a good affordable AM3+ mobo and some nice $99 of 8GB Ram and you got yourself a nice gaming rig on the cheap that will gain you great OC'ing and above average gaming performance within a Real World Environment. Oh and include budget graphics card, perhaps a HD 6870.
> Anyhow, what do you guys think about my previous post? 8MB of L3 cache feeding off 4 cores/2 modules?



The 955be is only $5 more than that and the 830 is $25 less.

AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz 4 ...
AMD Phenom II X4 830 Deneb 2.8GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cac...


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 4, 2011)

Sure. Point remains though.

I do not think it has a place in the upgrade market, but in a new PC, no worries. If you like to OC, for hte fun, then it's good.


BD isn't bad..just overhyped, and poorly marketed. We already know this as fact.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 4, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> What's getting pathetic?
> 
> Do you mean talking about bulldozer is pathetic? Just curious what you mean exactly



Holding onto hope that these chips will be more than they are....I understand Super Xp's hope but these just aren't what they could've or should've been...Like Erocker said These chips aren't an upgrade they are a sidegrade.

Are they garbage? no
Are they worth upgrading from the previous generation? NO
Is another thread about these turds that could give false hope to some unsuspecting person based on a rumor from an unverified owner of a Newegg review worth it? Hell Effing NO! :shadedshu

Get one shred of evidence and then the thread is worth having...Until then what's the point? other than being a Pathetic waste of time.

Sorry but people know that Some AMD chips can unlock and People respect TPU and crap like this finds it's way into Google searches and then someone makes a decision based on some undying Fanboi boys hope that his brand didn't just release a turd...Pathetic is what this thread is and it should be closed and Super XP should be Banned if he starts one more of these stupid BD thread...nuff said


and look what comes up in a Google search Look at the first find


----------



## Super XP (Nov 4, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> They had to do something with the chips that failed as 8150, 8120, and FX-6100, so it seems that yeilds on these chips are not too great since FX-4100 is so bad.
> 
> 
> Gaming, we have one user on the TS daily who went from 955 to 8150, got 10 FPS in BF3. that's nice.
> ...


You bet I don't, though I plan on getting either the 6-core or the 8-core when the price is right. Also I really don't need to have this chip to give info about it out. All I need to do is browse the internet and find sites like newegg/amazon and read real "Positive Reviews" from people. These positive reviews "Greatly" outmatch any negativity about these chips. So by you telling people that this chip sucks is complete rubbish despite the fact you own the chip or not. What you are doing is expressing your own opinion and that is fine.

Also there's is a place for synthetic benchmarks, but they are not perfect.

Anyway this is suppose to be a thread about *AMD FX 4100 -Unlocked to 8-Cores?*


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 4, 2011)

6 cores maybe but all 8 cores, I doubt, just because there is a reason they are locked.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 4, 2011)

Gosh they're cute...


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 4, 2011)

Super XP said:


> Anyway this is suppose to be a thread about AMD FX 4100 -Unlocked to 8-Cores?



 Yes, and the post of your that I responded to had nothing do do with that, now did it. 

I'm not just expressing my personal opinion, but also my professional one.  I didn't pay for the chip, the site you are posting on here did, so really, cost doesn't matter to me..performance does, and the FX-4100 lacks performance in a large way. There's not a single point where there is any real reason to buy one of these chips, as there are better, cheaper, and faster options, even from AMD themselves.

Now, if these chips DID unlock, or some board out there supported it...then maybe...maybe, it might be a good deal, but...no such luck. These chips, suck, whether you want to admit that or not. Personally, doesn't matter to me one bit if they are good or not, especially when I'm not paying for them.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 4, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yes, and the post of your that I responded to had nothing do do with that, now did it.
> 
> I'm not just expressing my personal opinion, but also my professional one.  I didn't pay for the chip, the site you are posting on here did, so really, cost doesn't matter to me..performance does, and the FX-4100 lacks performance in a large way. There's not a single point where there is any real reason to buy one of these chips, as there are better, cheaper, and faster options, even from AMD themselves.
> 
> Now, if these chips DID unlock, or some board out there supported it...then maybe...maybe, it might be a good deal, but...no such luck. These chips, suck, whether you want to admit that or not. Personally, doesn't matter to me one bit if they are good or not, especially when I'm not paying for them.



Agreed, BD was a spectacular fail bear.


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 4, 2011)

kinda ot:
how does the FX-4100 compare to the i3 2100/2120 anyway?


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 4, 2011)

Not favorably.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 4, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Agreed, BD was a spectacular fail bear.



I wouldn't say that exactly. To me, the FX-8150 is good chip. It's overpriced, and should be selling for less. Fortunately, they seem to fly out of stock within minutes, so while I think they suck, I wouldn't exactly call them a failure. From teh business side of things, they are doing pretty well, but that's said not knowing exactly how many chips have been sold, as taht may affect how it appears in a large way.

I got an FX-4100:

View attachment 44173


I do not have a Sabertooth 990FX board. If someone want to send me one, I'd be glad to investigate unlocking.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 4, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I wouldn't say that exactly. To me, the FX-8150 is good chip. It's overpriced, and should be selling for less. Fortunately, they seem to fly out of stock within minutes, so while I think they suck, I wouldn't exactly call them a failure. From teh business side of things, they are doing pretty well, but that's said not knowing exactly how many chips have been sold, as taht may affect how it appears in a large way.



I am speaking as an owner, and that is my opinion, but you are correct the pricing is about $50 too high for the performance you get.


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 4, 2011)

> Not favorably.


how about the FX-4170 vs i3 2120? (or maybe the upcoming 2130)

right now those FX-8150's costs around ~300+ USD in our place, and requires to be pruchased with a motherboard 970/990FX board '__'


----------



## claylomax (Nov 4, 2011)

jmcslob said:


> Holding onto hope that these chips will be more than they are....I understand Super Xp's hope but these just aren't what they could've or should've been...Like Erocker said These chips aren't an upgrade they are a sidegrade.
> 
> Are they garbage? no
> Are they worth upgrading from the previous generation? NO
> ...


----------



## nt300 (Nov 4, 2011)

I will have to agree these chips are about $50 overpriced, but in no way do they suck. I don't understand why people can't fathom the fact they are new and for some reason new chip technologies from AMD don't compete as well as they should, up until some stepping revision, then you start seeing the light. 

Could it be because they lack Intel's ability to collaborate with software companies to ensure the new chips run right? FX is a good design; don't personally like the sharing aspect of it, but still truly innovative and thinking outside the box.

What AMD needs to do right now is to prove to us that this chip can work the right way and fast.

*Can the FX 4100 be unlocked? I think it could, but not all 8-cores, maybe 6 of them or an extra module.*


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 4, 2011)

jmcslob said:


> Holding onto hope that these chips will be more than they are....I understand Super Xp's hope but these just aren't what they could've or should've been...Like Erocker said These chips aren't an upgrade they are a sidegrade.
> 
> Are they garbage? no
> Are they worth upgrading from the previous generation? NO
> ...



No need to flame.:shadedshu


----------



## nt300 (Nov 4, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> No need to flame.:shadedshu


Fully agree :shadedshu we are on this site to learn new things, to seek out new worlds and civilisations, to boldly say what no man has said before. Now the music course please


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 4, 2011)

nt300 said:


> Fully agree :shadedshu we are on this site to learn new things, to seek out new worlds and civilisations, to boldly say what no man has said before. Now the music course please



I personally feel as I have stated many times let down by BD, and don't buy the argument of the OS is to blame for the weak performance. Now if you could unlock the 4 core into a 6 or 8 it would be an amazing buy, but as of now that is not the case, only unsubstantiated claims, by anonymous people on the intertubez.

That said I do hope AMD can pull their head out and maybe fail less next time. I mean I suppose it makes a good server chip, but only in the same way any chip is a good server chip. 

But back to topic, I just don't think it's possible, I believe like back in the Athlon XP days the chips are physically locked.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 4, 2011)

I asked ASUS directly about the Sabertooth 990FX's abilities. I'll update when i get info.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 4, 2011)

Personally you guys need to show more respect, ALL of you guys, towards each-other.

Secondly, stop being so epicly negative. 

*waits for BD to drop in prices*, its going to happen, and llano CPU's are going to keep great resell value.

If you guys do not want to do that, then flame it up.

Why so serious about silicon, that honestly been debated for over a year


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 4, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I asked ASUS directly about the Sabertooth 990FX's abilities. I'll update when i get info.



Please share what you find out! If nothing else it will give us a hint if this is even possible.



3volvedcombat said:


> Personally you guys need to show more respect, ALL of you guys, towards each-other.
> 
> Secondly, stop being so epicly negative.
> 
> ...



I don't see it as negative, just the truth.

I do agree more respect needs to be given all around, just because some may disagree with someone or feel a question or view is foolish doesn't mean it is or that one needs to flame or be an ass about it.


----------



## nt300 (Nov 4, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I personally feel as I have stated many times let down by BD, and don't buy the argument of the OS is to blame for the weak performance. Now if you could unlock the 4 core into a 6 or 8 it would be an amazing buy, but as of now that is not the case, only unsubstantiated claims, by anonymous people on the intertubez.
> 
> That said I do hope AMD can pull their head out and maybe fail less next time. I mean I suppose it makes a good server chip, but only in the same way any chip is a good server chip.
> 
> But back to topic, I just don't think it's possible, I believe like back in the Athlon XP days the chips are physically locked.


Again I don't see Bulldozer as a failure, just misunderstood. Sure AMD is to blame for its lack lustre performance per $, What I do think is they need to price them better, and they have, but retailers have hiked up the prices due to this supply/demand crap.

There's a reason why we have revisions and by Q1 2012 we should see B3 revisions performing much better (We Hope).

People study the Bulldozer architecture; it is pure innovation, something taken off Star Trek. Now they only need to fix the timing issues along with its scheduling issues. 

[H]@RD5TUFF it sounds to me you should know better. There's a lot going on within Bulldozer and the way AMD did this one module = 2 execution cores method. If you don't schedule work properly, it will perform like shit, something it's currently doing today.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 4, 2011)

I see it as tech that's about a year ahead of it's time just poorly done. I just hate all the bashing that comes about with any of these types of threads as of late. Would be quite interesting if a few fx4100's did unlock. Over my current x2 it's going to be a toss up if I myself should personally get one(fx4100) seeing as though my chip doesnt go past 3.9Ghz even if unlocked and with lackluster IMC performance. Still enough for my use but again, not everyone is the same when it comes to their own personal rig.

Seeing these chips get 4Ghz+ would be the make or break point for me.


----------



## naoan (Nov 4, 2011)

The bashing comes from the lots of "if" and "maybe", the chip is what it is. If you think it's worth your money, then by all means but most don't think so.

Just stop the uncertainty, it looks more and more like a FUD now.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 4, 2011)

I am still looking for more information about the posibility of unlocking the FX 4100 extra modules.


----------



## nt300 (Nov 4, 2011)

Good luck, may be my ticket in buying one just to unlock the extra cores on the cheap.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 15, 2011)

Not to bring up an older thread, but just curious if you had a chance to try and unlock those extra cores/Modules?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 15, 2011)

Yep, tried, no luck.

Hadn't posted in hopes new BIOS might make things different..dunno. Didn't get an answer from ASUS either.


----------



## nt300 (Nov 16, 2011)

Then could that guy on newegg be full of it claiming he did unlock? Asus may have that answer.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 16, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> I have no idea if that's true or not but I have to say that I admire your faith in Bulldozer's ability to be a good chip. I don't share it, but I admire it.



Way to derail a thread right of the bat:shadedshu


----------



## yogurt_21 (Nov 16, 2011)

nt300 said:


> Then could that guy on newegg be full of it claiming he did unlock?



yes. newegg review posts are about as useful as tits on men.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 16, 2011)

I thought the whole point of the Bulldozer architecture, with their "Modules", to basically eliminate this type of thing.  No longer are they making a huge die with all the cores already on it, and just disabling them as needed, but instead they making "Modules" that are joined together to make whatever chips they want.  So an FX-4100 only would have 2 Modules physically on the chip, so it would be impossible to unlock.  No?


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 16, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> I thought the whole point of the Bulldozer architecture, with their "Modules", to basically eliminate this type of thing.  No longer are they making a huge die with all the cores already on it, and just disabling them as needed, but instead they making "Modules" that are joined together to make whatever chips they want.  So an FX-4100 only would have 2 Modules physically on the chip, so it would be impossible to unlock.  No?



In theory yeah, get a big platter of CPUS and then cut out the clusters with no problems.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 17, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> yes. newegg review posts are about as useful as tits on men.


----------

